# Baja Centipede + Scorpion under one rock



## many many legs (Jun 4, 2019)

I flipped over a rock on a dusty trail found a double venom surprise! I believe this is a Polymorpha pede and an arizona bark scorpion. Any ideas how/when/where to find either of these creatures next time in ensenada _without_ my random dumb luck? Bonus if there's a tarantula under there next time too 
ps. what kind of tarantulas can I find near ensenada?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RTTB (Jun 8, 2019)

Nice!


----------

